# Dell Inspiron M5030 7 beeps?



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

I Have a Dell Inspiron M5030 that powers on but no display, only 7 beeps repeatedly.

Any suggestions??


----------



## wcogent (Oct 11, 2010)

you're DOOOOOOOOOOOMED

dell inspiron m5030 wont boot, 7 post beeps continuously, no screen, doesn't respond to keyboard after virus attempted to install - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

The seven beeps on Inspiron M 5030 could mean the processor issue, try these steps. take out the AC adapter and the battery , then hold down the power button of the computer for 15-20 seconds. Then plug in the AC adapter and battery and try to power up the computer.


----------

